# where can I get 3aa to D holders?



## sb_pete (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi all,
I'm trying to make a ROP mod out of a two cell D maglite. I would like to do this using NiMh AA's which I have tons of. Anyone know where can I buy those converter tubes that are the size of a single D cell but fit 3 AA's inside?

I would like to try and do this while retaining the tailcap spring/'spare bulb if that is possible.

Thanks in advance
-Pete


----------



## robm (Jun 19, 2007)

Low cost version - OK for ROP low:

*LITEmania -* *Surplus Sale *Constant* : Luxeon, K2, Torch and other parts*
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=119033
#16. 3AA to 1D Battery Holder ( series connection ) : 3$ each : unlimited

Or

Higher cost/lower resistance:

*fivemega - 9AA/9x14500 to 3D and 6AA/6x14500 to 2D*
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/164796

6AA to 2D *$39* for first adapter. Each additional 6AA adapter $38*(AVAILABLE)*


----------



## Cydonia (Jun 19, 2007)

Anyone happen to know where I can find some 3AA --> 1D in parallel connection adaptors? You know, so I can load up lithium AA's into a m*g etc.,
I remember somewhere had them available at one time


----------



## cy (Jun 19, 2007)

stump up and get a five mega 6xAA adapter. 
most if not all 3x AA to D adapters I've seen are junk!


----------



## DonShock (Jun 19, 2007)

Cydonia said:


> Anyone happen to know where I can find some 3AA --> 1D in parallel connection adaptors? You know, so I can load up lithium AA's into a m*g etc.,
> I remember somewhere had them available at one time


Here's some parallel 4AA-1D adapters.


----------



## sb_pete (Jun 19, 2007)

thanks for the quick replies guys. It seems there are a few 8aa-2d converters out there. Would this work? I know that the one donshock was recommending runs parallel so I could just put 3 batteries each in two of them to bet the 6d voltage equivalent required for the pelican big D bulb. but

1. Would the bulb work being overdriven to 12v or would it just blow up?

2. With the efficiancy losses implied in these adaptors, would using 7aa's equate to 6 D's or am I grossly overestimating the losses?

3. Also, is the Pelican Big D the most powerful potted bulb I can run? I hear mention of welch-allyn, carley, osram, etc. I am not familiar with any of these. I am not worried about battery life, I am just trying to make the brightest (2-3D) maglite body I can without soldering and machining.
What about the "9AA to 3D NiMH white adapters to power up an WA1185 or WA1331" conversion for a 3D body?

Thanks again all,
-Pete


----------



## DonShock (Jun 19, 2007)

8AA-2D adapters work great for the ROP bulbs, but only with 7 cells and a dummy in the 8th spot. A couple of caveats though: Make sure to let the cells rest a bit after charging. 7 cells is right at the limit of the ROP bulbs and the higher voltage they have fresh off the charger can blow the bulb. Also, the stock Mag body needs to be bored out to accommodate the 4 across setup of the 8aa-2D adapters. If you have an old MagD, without a D in the serial number, it will fit. But not in most of the Mags made for the last several years which have a D in the serial number.

Using the parallel adapters won't work for the ROP. You need serial adapters to get the 6 cell lineup for the ROP.


----------



## Cydonia (Jun 19, 2007)

DonShock said:


> Here's some parallel 4AA-1D adapters.



Thanks for that link! 4AA... :thinking: that won't fit in a mag though will it? If I use only 3 AA's in that particular adaptor, will that allow it to fit?


----------



## sb_pete (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm looking at the 5mega adaptors and they look very high quality but I have a couple questions.
1. How do you change the batteries in them? It doesn't look like they pop in or out (maybe I'm wrong though). Can the user change the batteries in the housing quickly and without tools?

2. It looks to be set up to charge as a pack, what kind of charger would be required for this?

I use NiMh AA's in the little motorola radios I use at work and would like to make a ROP that uses these. I charge the batteries loose in a couple of monster 4aa chargers.

Thanks for the info Don. I only have recent mag bodies, so it probably wouldn't fit.

Thanks again.
-Pete


----------



## DonShock (Jun 19, 2007)

Cydonia said:


> Thanks for that link! 4AA... :thinking: that won't fit in a mag though will it? If I use only 3 AA's in that particular adaptor, will that allow it to fit?


I personally have never used them, but I recall other people mentioning using 3 cells only to fit in an unbored Mag.



sb_pete said:


> I'm looking at the 5mega adaptors....How do you change the batteries in them?...what kind of charger would be required for this.....


The FM packs come with a plug that is used to charge the entire pack at once using a charger like this. However, you still have to solder the plug onto the charger wires. Although it is possible to use the alligator clips that come with the charger to clip onto the pack and still charge it all at once, it's easier to use the plug.


----------



## cy (Jun 20, 2007)

you can make a charging clamp that holds up 12cell holders. click on link in my sig


----------



## robm (Jun 20, 2007)

Cydonia said:


> Thanks for that link! 4AA... :thinking: that won't fit in a mag though will it? If I use only 3 AA's in that particular adaptor, will that allow it to fit?



I have some of these (from a recent Group buy) and 4 x Energizers fit in a Mag, but not 4x Hybrios. 3 x Hybrios fit fine.

Note - the ones in the group buy required a slight mod to allow the +ve 'button' to make contact - the recess is to small diameter for the buttons on most cells. I remedied mine with a blob of solder.



cy said:


> stump up and get a five mega 6xAA adapter.
> most if not all 3x AA to D adapters I've seen are junk!



I have both the 'cheap' ones and the fivemega, and I agree that the FM is the better for high current lamps (ROP high), however the LITEmania ones are fine for lower current/output e.g. 2D Mag with 5cell Mag lamp (poor mans ROP), or Terralux 6EX.


----------



## f22shift (Jun 20, 2007)

wait, if i get the 4aa->d cell battery converter it makes 1.2v but with a capacity of 4aa or is it 4x1.2v=4.8v?


----------



## Cydonia (Jun 20, 2007)

f22shift said:


> wait, if i get the 4aa->d cell battery converter it makes 1.2v but with a capacity of 4aa or is it 4x1.2v=4.8v?



The 4AA -> D holder stacks the AA's up in parallel so the voltage stays the same. 

Thanks robm for the info that 4 alkalines seem to fit in this adaptor and in a m*g. Might be a cool adaptor to have around after all.


----------



## robm (Jun 21, 2007)

Cydonia said:


> Thanks robm for the info that 4 alkalines seem to fit in this adaptor and in a m*g. Might be a cool adaptor to have around after all.



The Energizers I used were rechargeables rather than alkalines. I have also just tried Eneloops, and they don't fit, even 3 x ...


----------



## ace0001a (Jun 22, 2007)

Yeah, the Aventrade 4AA-to-1D do work with 3AAs in an unbored Mag, but it's still can be a really tight fit. I wish someone made an actual 3AA-to-1D parallel converter. I think I've read about people modding the 3AA-to-1D series adapter to work as parallel.


----------



## Cydonia (Jun 22, 2007)

robm said:


> The Energizers I used were rechargeables rather not alkalines. I have also just tried Eneloops, and they don't fit, even 3 x ...



Well, I'll scrap that idea then :thinking:
We need a top quality 3AA --> D parallel adaptor by fivemega in the $12-$15 each price range  Basically for loading up *standard* M*g's with AA lithiums or Eneloops. 

Then I'd be going


----------



## f22shift (Jun 22, 2007)

dx has these that run 2aa in parallel. i cannot imagine fitting problem as the batteries doesnt stick out

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3228


----------



## ace0001a (Jun 22, 2007)

f22shift said:


> dx has these that run 2aa in parallel. i cannot imagine fitting problem as the batteries doesnt stick out
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3228



Yeah, I got a batch of those from some dude in Canada...they're not bad. Certainly better than a 1AA-to-1D adapter. I've got some in my Malkoff 3D Mag right now and they work fine. Still, I wish I could get an actual 3AA-to-1D parallel adapter. Someone here at CPF with the ability and resources should consider making some...


----------



## kurni (Oct 16, 2007)

I need a few 3AA-to-1D as well... can anyone make it


----------



## TorchBoy (Oct 17, 2007)

At the risk of upsetting the sensibilities of the purists, would this 3AA to D adapter along with this aluminium reflector (both from KD) be worth considering for someone (namely myself) to dabble in the hotwire hobby?


----------



## kurni (Oct 17, 2007)

I just found a couple: mdocod is engineering it and fivemega already have them (today). I cannot comment anything about KD for now because I haven't been able to access the website for a while.


----------



## TorchBoy (Oct 17, 2007)

kurni said:


> I cannot comment anything about KD for now because I haven't been able to access the website for a while.


Great. For almost a week I haven't been able to get to the DX site - it's making me think I might have a dependency (not an addiction, mind). For KD both http: and https: now work.


----------



## f22shift (Oct 21, 2007)

TorchBoy said:


> At the risk of upsetting the sensibilities of the purists, would this 3AA to D adapter along with this aluminium reflector (both from KD) be worth considering for someone (namely myself) to dabble in the hotwire hobby?


 
which bulb do you use it with? mag 6d light bulb?


----------



## TorchBoy (Oct 21, 2007)

f22shift said:


> which bulb do you use it with? mag 6d light bulb?


It's more a case of "which bulb would I use it with" since I've focussed (no pun intended) on LED mods. But yes, probably the 6D bulb in a 2D body.


----------



## sb_pete (Nov 16, 2007)

A bit late I know, but those adapters work great for ROP low which is much brighter than 6Dmag. Too much resistance for ROP high though. BTW, when using ROP low and below, you really don't need an aluminum reflector. They are nice for the smaller opening which gives a slightly better beam and for using orange peel reflectors if you're going more for flood, but the ROP low, 6D mag, or overdriven 5D mag bulbs just don't generate enough heat to require it.
For that matter even an ROP high bulb can be used with plastic lenses for short times. I've never gone longer than a minute or so, but it worked fine for that and should work fine for short bursts. ROP high needs better battery adapter though - I'd go with Fivemega's.

Anyways, I hope that helps.

-Pete


----------



## India Oscar (Nov 18, 2007)

OK Noob question!! :help:

It's not very clear from the site, but these KD converters, are they just 3AA-1D which you stack up, or are there different versions? It's hard to tell, and I cann't see an e-mail address.

Also would these be good enough for a basic MAG85, while I save up for a fivemega battery holder? 

IO


----------



## rhuck60 (Nov 19, 2007)

I saw these in B/S/T. There must have been more than just 2. Maybe someone will have a source for them.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2231593&postcount=1


----------



## sb_pete (Nov 19, 2007)

India Oscar said:


> OK Noob question!! :help:
> 
> It's not very clear from the site, but these KD converters, are they just 3AA-1D which you stack up, or are there different versions? It's hard to tell, and I cann't see an e-mail address.
> 
> ...


yes, they are stackable
No, they would not work well in a MAG85 b/c there is alot of resistance. Would they would light the bulb, yes, probably, but it would be alot dimmer. Great for ROP low though.


----------

